# Computer won't turn on. CPU fan moves a little bit



## dubs89

Ok this is really starting to frustrate me. My computer wouldn't turn on at all in the start. I replaced the power switch and power supple and now the CPU fan turns the tiniest amount when I try to power up.... What is next for me to try?


----------



## dubs89

Here's a update: I removed the little battery on the mobo and put it back in now the fan does full circles but that's all...


----------



## Drenlin

RAM seated correctly? CPU as well? 8-pin CPU power plugged in? GPU inserted correctly and powered? Any of those done wrong can have a similar effect.


----------



## dubs89

Turned out I had to unplug my frontal FireWire and USB connectors on my antec900 case... Odd eh?


----------



## Drenlin

Very odd, that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Strange although if its the same as the Antec 1200 they should be a breeze to plug in same with the HD audio. What sort of motherboard do you have and what are your specs for your new Pc just for interest.


----------



## dubs89

My Mobo was a ASUS P5K deluxe LGA775 P35 1333FSB...

Any ya i thought it was really weird. It just woint power on if the USB is connected...


----------

